# Baton Rough LA Receives Spec. Ops. Truck with 120 Long Boards & 200 C-collars



## MMiz (Dec 27, 2013)

La. EMS receives new special operations truck

First responders in Baton Rouge say they're now better equipped to handle large scale emergencies.

East Baton Rouge EMS purchased a new special operations truck for use at big events, like football games and parades.

Read more!


----------



## mycrofft (Dec 28, 2013)

I love these rolling money drains.

EDIT: Actually, they've drawn a bull's-eye on their city. New Orleans got slammed, BR absorbed the refugees, then New Orleans got the aid where there was no infrastructure to use it. Since BR will have infrastructure, now they'll get hit.


----------



## WolfmanHarris (Dec 28, 2013)

I don't really view them as money drains. We can't


----------



## DrParasite (Jan 26, 2014)

Looks similar to our small MCRUs 






or this one





or our big ones 





or this one





or all these vehicles:





They aren't money drains.  well, they are, but so are all public safety vehicles (especially those pesky fire department and police department vehicles that don't make any money for the city).  Our are (typically) distrubuted county wide, while they are really designed for MCIs, they frequently respond to fires, building collapses, MCIs, airport incidents, explosions, and any incident where they might be needed.  Hopefully EBR will use the truck county wide, to assist their neighbors as well.


----------



## TheLocalMedic (Jan 27, 2014)

California has rolled out a bunch of Disaster Medical Support trucks and distributed them across the state.  While they do have a supply of backboards (50), they also carry many more practical supplies.  They have a bunch of ALS and BLS jump bags, lights, generators, food and water, body bags, large O2 tanks with manifolds to run up to 32 oxygen hook ups simultaneously, radios, cots, any many more items.  

Sure, it's going to sit around unused for most of its life, but where I'm at there's a big earthquake lurking somewhere just around the corner and I can foresee that vehicle coming in mighty handy when that day comes.

Edit:  don't know why I can't make that picture any larger...


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 27, 2014)

TheLocalMedic said:


> California has rolled out a bunch of Disaster Medical Support trucks and distributed them across the state.  While they do have a supply of backboards (50), they also carry many more practical supplies.  They have a bunch of ALS and BLS jump bags, lights, generators, food and water, body bags, large O2 tanks with manifolds to run up to 32 oxygen hook ups simultaneously, radios, cots, any many more items.
> 
> Sure, it's going to sit around unused for most of its life, but where I'm at there's a big earthquake lurking somewhere just around the corner and I can foresee that vehicle coming in mighty handy when that day comes.
> 
> Edit:  don't know why I can't make that picture any larger...



Your picture isn't working at all lol.

We have 2 U-Haul type trucks that are from the state and a couple of enclosed trailers.


----------

